# Jay Z Sells Rocawear Clothing Line for $204 Million



## Rodney

Jay-Z Agrees To Sell Rocawear For $204 Million



FMQB.com said:


> *Jay-Z* has agreed to sell his *Rocawear* clothing brand to *Iconix Brand Group* for $204 million in cash. The *Island Def Jam* President will still oversee the brand, and remain in charge of all product development, licensing and marketing for Rocawear.


*
Read more here*...


----------

